# BMI up



## megga (Jan 30, 2013)

Well just done a BMI check and i'm up to 26, so i am now overweight but this was due to bad legs (in another post)
So i need to loose weight, i am trying to go down to 2000 cal a day but need exercise as well.

I have never been a good runner (i had bronical asthmaas a child, and when i tried to run, it made me very bad) but saying that i have always been active and never overweight.

Now i have got my diabties under control, i dont want to jeopardize that.
So how do i exercise with my b/s around 6/7 with out hypos??
Any info would be great


----------



## Copepod (Jan 30, 2013)

There's lots of information about sport with type 1 diabetes on http://www.runsweet.com/index.html - you'll have to look around lots of pages.

Key thing is to find a sport / activity that you enjoy. Doesn't have to be running; walking or cycling to replace journeys by car or public transport can be very effective.

However, you'll probably need to start an hour of moderate to energetic exercise with blood glucose levels a bit higher than 6 to 7 mmol/l. You'll also need to monitor your levels for the hours & night following, and longer term, probably need to reduce insulin doses.


----------



## megga (Jan 30, 2013)

Walking is not a problem now, although i have had to build my stamina up, just took my pouch for 1 1/2hour walk and can walk to work now. Day of today so going to give the pushbike a service. But thinking of going to the gym to help build up. 
Thanks for the link, i will mooch over it


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2013)

On ya bike !  I think its a good way & if you are going to use it for work even better.


----------



## megga (Feb 2, 2013)

Well my new racing bike will be delivered Thursday, and i have set myself a goal Melton to Skegness and back, 140 miles. Going to take some practice to get the legs back to before they went silly, but i have to have a goal


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2013)

Roll on thurs !  Weather is hopefully getting beter aswell. Good luck megga


----------



## megga (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheers, but i used all my luck getting the Mrs to allow me to spend MY money on the bike  
She is sooooooo very kind to me, bless her


----------

